# Biotope vivariums - Amazonia and Chameleon



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

*More on DDReptiles | Accessories for Reptiles, Snakes, Tarantulas, Spiders, Lizards*


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They look great, what species do you keep in them?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

The insides look fantastic :lol2::no1:


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you. I made these vivariums for customer who have dart frogs.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

*BIOTOPE VIVARIUM for YEMEN CHAMELEON*

*Biotope vivarium for Yemen chameleon (Chamaeleo calyptratus)​*
Location
Mountain regions (Mahwit Mountains) of Yemen in the Arab Emirates with an area 203, 850 sq miles and temperature around 86 Fahrenheit

Vivarium

Size :	
(L) 800mm x (W) 700mm x (H) 1000mm

Plants:	
For this biotope vivarium we have chosen the savannah and subtropics plants. Ficus benjamina is native to Hawaii or islands of Southeast Asia not to Yemen district but chameleons love them and they are easy to keep in vivarium so we have decided to use them as well. They can grow to big size.
aren't coming from Yemen district. Original habitat is Hawaii or islands of the south-east Asia. But I should say that chameleons love them and it's not hard to keep them in vivarium. They can grow to big size.

•	Aloe vera 
•	Aloe reitzii
•	Dracaena marginata
•	Tilandsia cyanea
•	Tilandsia capitata
•	Tilandsia tricolor
•	Ficus benjamina 


Interior : 

Natural background Backgrounds | DDReptiles
Reptiles Substrate for Tortoises Substrates for Reptiles, Amphibians and Invertebrates | DDReptiles
KERA-NATUR Natural bowl Natural Bowls | DDReptiles
KERA-NATUR Light shade Light Shade | DDReptiles


Lighting
Special Light unit made by us. It's suitable for two or three T8 18W 600mm tubes. We used only two, one for UVB 5.0 Arcadia and second one for 6500K light tube. It's perfect for daylight simulation. 


Heating
We have a lot of experience with keeping reptiles with classic bulb and never had a problem in our glass vivariums with fire. We used high quality heat resistant cable with ceramic holder so you don't need a thermostat. Only timer, which will setup right period between day and night. For this vivarium is fine to use classic 100W bulb that is efficient to maintain the optimal temperature.


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

How does having heat resistant cable and a ceramic bulb holder mean you dont need a thermostat?


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi. We don't use thermostats because 100 W classic bulb doesn't exceed more than 35 C, so its safe. For the night we turn off everything so he stay with the room temperature, which does't go under 20 C. Is individual to use thermostat.


----------

